# Problema televisión philips



## Agustin Alvia (Oct 20, 2010)

Bueno, estaba yo en la pc y derrepente me dicen que el televisor se daño y fui a ver y salia una linea blanca en la parte de arriba y todo negro, me puse a verificar la configuración de los colores y todo estaba en 0 así que lo cambie y lo puse todo en un color estable pero la imagen no salia en todo la pantalla si no en solo una parte, así que la bajé y la desconecte para sacarles una foto y luego la volvi a conectar para sacar fotos de la linea blanca y aparentemente ya estaba arreglada.

Aquí les dejo algunos datos:
Marca: philips
Modelo: 21pt4136/55
Modelo del chasis: S L03.2L AA


----------



## fdesergio (Oct 20, 2010)

Si no tenes experiencia con estos TVs , ni te pongas a intentar, este chasis falla muchisimo por eso y podes terminar dañandolo por completo, mejor llevalo a  un service, te lo digo son complicados sobre todo ese chasis que usa los 2 trs de potencia para la salida vertical, chauuuuuuu


----------



## Agustin Alvia (Oct 21, 2010)

fdesergio dijo:


> Si no tenes experiencia con estos TVs , ni te pongas a intentar, este chasis falla muchisimo por eso y podes terminar dañandolo por completo, mejor llevalo a  un service, te lo digo son complicados sobre todo ese chasis que usa los 2 trs de potencia para la salida vertical, chauuuuuuu



Gracias ya se lo que tengo que hacer cuando se dañe oficialmente o talvez la debería de llevar ahora, antes que el problema sea más grave.


----------



## nestorgaudier (Oct 25, 2010)

por lo que se ve en la imagen eso es soladura fria resolda todos los cantactos que tengan que ver con el vertical.


----------

